# any members HTML programmers?



## TUGBrian (Sep 26, 2013)

just wanting to bounce some ideas off someone if they have some time and want to help with a project =)


----------



## hypnotiq (Sep 26, 2013)

Sure. Shoot me a message or email me nicotomacelli AT outlook DOT com

-Nico


----------

